# When will you buy a Series 3?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

If the Series 3 will be available in mid-September at an MSRP of $799, will you buy one?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey...I'm the first vote, and I vote YES to $799. That's right where I expected the price to be. Hopefully I can soon change my sig !


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

Where is the pre-order option? I'd order it now from tivo.com if it were for sale.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

At that price I won't be among 1st to jump in. I'll let others work out the kinks and wait for the price to come down to around $500 range and maybe try out the Tivo/Cox DVR 1st.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> If the Series 3 will be available in mid-September at an MSRP of $799, will you buy one?


Buy?

I'll order one to evaluate it, but only if it can be returned within the first 30 days for a full refund.

It's likely, if Series 3 makes the cut for me, I'd use the Lifetime Gift Card and just keep it. Sure the price will undoubtedly drop, but what the heck! The problem, if Series 3 turns out to be a borderline mixed bag, is exactly where to draw the line!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

$800 Tivo + $6/mo. for 2 CableCARDs + $7/mo Tivo MSD + $8/mo more for a "full" lineup of 17 HDTV channels = Does Not compute.

I'd really like an S3 but there's just not enough HD programming I actually watch. Not Tivo's fault, of course. Maybe in a few years IF cable networks wakes up by then... or if my cable system switches to Tivo software too.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For some reason, I didn't think I could vote in my own poll. Now that I realized I can, I voted yes. 

I'd prefer a rebate, since I was hoping for closer to $599, but doubt I could wait more than 30 days to see what others think. 

However, if I'm forced to use a CableCard even to just map digital stations (e.g. QAM tuning), I might wait. Although I'll probably start with using cablecards, I don't want to be locked in to having to do so.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVo Troll said:


> I'll order one to evaluate it, but only if it can be returned within the first 30 days for a full refund.
> 
> It's likely, if Series 3 makes the cut for me, I'd use the Lifetime Gift Card and just keep it.


How are you going to do that without buying two boxes?

You'll need to activate service on the box before you can do much (at least for long) and can only use the lifetime card to activate a new box.

Granted, if you use the card and decide to return the box, you can get $299 refunded, but that's no consolation if you didn't buy the card at retail.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> How are you going to do that without buying two boxes?
> 
> You'll need to activate service on the box before you can do much (at least for long) and can only use the lifetime card to activate a new box.


not difficult

get S3 > subscribe monthly > hey I like this > cancel sub > sub with lifetime gift card


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

As soon as there is somewhere I can send the money......$800 is fine. I expect the price to drop quickly but if $800 means there will be stock available for me on day one then all the better.

I'm praying we get about two weeks notice so I have time to get the cablecards ordered and the new HDTV to watch it on!!!!!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I voted that I want the S3, but $800 is just too much money. At $500 I would _consider_ it, at $300 it's a no brainer. Heck, I paid $300 for a Bose SoundDock...


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

mick66 said:


> not difficult
> 
> get S3 > subscribe monthly > hey I like this > cancel sub > sub with lifetime gift card


Bingo!

It all depends if TiVo treats S3 subs like they do all others. I'll check, of course, but see no reason why not.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

classicX said:


> I voted that I want the S3, but $800 is just too much money. At $500 I would _consider_ it, at $300 it's a no brainer. Heck, I paid $300 for a Bose SoundDock...


Maybe if you wouldnt have wasted your money on a Bose SoundDock then you would have more free capital for the Series 3!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

How about an option of "I REALLY wnt one and am VERY interested, but will make a final decision when an OFFICIAL release date and price is announced"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

amjustice said:


> Maybe if you wouldnt have wasted your money on a Bose SoundDock then you would have more free capital for the Series 3!


I don't consider it a waste - the sound is awesome and I use it a lot. I get my money's worth out of it. At the time there was no alternative with comparable sound quality.

And it's not a question of free capital - I could buy several S3 at $799 - the question is, are the added features worth dropping $800 x (2 || 3)? To me, no.

And as I've stated in another thread, I've *HAD* Tivo before. I use Tivo regularly at my brother's house. Good luck convincing someone who's never used a Tivo before that the price is worth it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I might wait a bit and see how everything pans out.

I still have analog cable. I have been holding off on digital until I can get an S3, move to CableCARD, etc. etc. This requires a good analysis of my current setup and how to move forward. Waiting a few months will let me see what problems/limitations other people run into (if any).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mick66 said:


> not difficult
> 
> get S3 > subscribe monthly > hey I like this > cancel sub > sub with lifetime gift card


Not on the same box.

Pretty sure the lifetime cards are only valid on a previously unactivated box. If you cancel, the box TSN still has an activation history, which means you can't use the gift card in that case.

edit:

(Well, maybe not. This link says that gift subscriptions can only be used to new service payment plans: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2023.htm?
I'll have to go read the terms on the card again)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:



> Not on the same box.
> 
> Pretty sure the lifetime cards are only valid on a previously unactivated box. If you cancel, the box TSN still has an activation history, which means you can't use the gift card in that case.
> 
> ...


You can use the gift card on ANY unactivated TiVo, you just can't call TiVo and use it on an activated TiVo. I even got a case number from TiVo for doing this the summer they gave away the 140 TiVos with a purchase of a lifetime gift card. Worked great, no problem. The activation history has no relevance. (You could have sold the unit and the new owner who wants to use his gift card)

The word NEW can mean different things to different people, unless new is defined as having no activation history.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Not on the same box.
> 
> Pretty sure the lifetime cards are only valid on a previously unactivated box. If you cancel, the box TSN still has an activation history, which means you can't use the gift card in that case.
> 
> ...


Use of a Lifetime Gift Card definitely requires research before just plunging ahead.

*Here* are the applicable terms of the 30 day Money Back Guarantee:

_Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days! If you dont absolutely love it, well give you your money back. Just call us at 877-367-8486 within 30 days of activating TiVo service to cancel your subscription if you are not completely satisfied. Only initial activations of TiVo service are eligible for this offer. Service renewals, payment plan changes, or upgrades are not eligible for this offer. If you cancel your TiVo service within the first 30 days under this offer, you are exempt from your TiVo service commitment. No early termination fee will be applied in that event. Please see separate return policies applicable to TiVo Gift Subscriptions and TiVo Gift Cards._

Here are the terms of *TiVo Gift Cards*.

Now, obviously someone could order a Series 3 and return it within 30 days for a full refund and *then* order another Series 3 and use a Lifetime Gift Card. So, IMHO, it defies logic for TiVo to deny cancelling monthly service and accepting a Lifetime Gift Card on a Series 3 during the first 30 days. In fact such a procedure was *exactly* what TiVo did during that last month of Lifetime eligibility for single tuner Series 2's:

*Here* are the details about Product Lifetime going away:

_As of Thursday, 3/16, you are no longer able to choose Product Lifetime when you activate or re-activate service via www.tivo.com/activate/ or Manage My Account (http://www.tivo.com/manage/).

This means that if you don't have Product Lifetime already, you won't be able to get it online. Existing customers cannot convert their existing monthly contracts into Product Lifetime online. It is no longer available as an option.

Is there any way to get Product Lifetime right now? Yes. There are a few ways to get Product Lifetime even now:

You have until 4/15/06 to call and activate Product Lifetime service on any DVR except DVRs purchased via one of the new bundled pricing options (see below). Activating Product Lifetime Service is not available online; you must call TiVo Customer Support (1-877-367-8486) in order to activate Product Lifetime service. After 4/15/06, this option is no longer available.
Due to the terms of our relationship with Humax, however, new Humax DVD Recorder products (DRT400/800/2000) not previously activated for service (that is, they have no activation history) will continue to be eligible for Product Lifetime service activation. They are not affected by the 3/16/06 purchase cutoff or the 4/15/06 Product Lifetime activation cutoff. Again, you must call TiVo Customer Support in order to activate Product Lifetime service. Humax DVD Recorder products which have already been activated for service have until 4/15/06 to upgrade to Product Lifetime service. After 4/15/06, Humax DVD Recorder products with an activation history will no longer have Product Lifetime service as an activation option.
If you already possess a Product Lifetime gift certificate or gift card, you may call Customer Support to activate Product Lifetime using your gift certificate or gift card (but note that these are no longer for sale and have not been offered for several months, so if you don't own one already, you won't be able to get one).
Certain contests and promotions may offer prizes that include Product Lifetime._

Of course logic doesn't always rule!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

lessd said:


> You can use the gift card on ANY unactivated TiVo, you just can't call TiVo and use it on an activated TiVo. I even got a case number from TiVo for doing this the summer they gave away the 140 TiVos with a purchase of a lifetime gift card. Worked great, no problem. The activation history has no relevance. (You could have sold the unit and the new owner who wants to use his gift card)


Yeah, I betcha' it's really simple!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVo Troll said:


> Yeah, I betcha' it's really simple!


It was that summer..have not done it since than


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Regarding gift cards on new activations... If you cancel the current activation then re-up with the gift card you have violated your original 1 yr committment.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

They aren't marketing it to the "I'd buy it if it were cheap or less than this..", they are marketing HIGH END Home Theater crowd. It won't be CHEAP for years.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> They aren't marketing it to the "I'd buy it if it were cheap or less than this..", they are marketing HIGH END Home Theater crowd. It won't be CHEAP for years.


When a company like TiVo is struggling it doesn't make sense to price their product out of the market. IF it debuts at 799.00 it will be a collossal mistake for TiVo and almost certainly turn most users to cable DVR's. for me, even though I have two TiVo's already there is no way I'd purchase another that didn't support HD, and at 799.00 I'd not be purchasing any TiVo's at all.

I hope for TiVo's sake that there are enough high end TiVo users to support them, because I don't think very many people will ride that horse. 

Here's to hoping that TiVo has a real price for these items when it's released, or some really cool bundling options.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ah30k said:


> Regarding gift cards on new activations... If you cancel the current activation then re-up with the gift card you have violated your original 1 yr committment.


Not within the first 30 days


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

Price sounds fair to me. I'd like the $150 rebate but if it isn't there I won't be too put off. This is some serious hardware they're putting out. $800 probably isn't too far off their cost. This will make a nice gift for my Wife's upcomming aniversery/birthday. GJ TiVo if this is true.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

How about:

Waiting to see if it has the features you want such as TivoToGo or SATA expansion?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> How about:
> 
> Waiting to see if it has the features you want such as TivoToGo or SATA expansion?


No need to wait on the SATA expansion....TiVo's already said and shown it will.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> How about:
> 
> Waiting to see if it has the features you want such as TivoToGo or SATA expansion?


Thought about something like that, but I'm pretty confident those will be available soon after release, if not at release.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm hoping the rebate will apply to the S3 units as well. (seems likely given the timing of the S3 release at retail and the end of the current rebate) But if for some reason it's not I still plan on getting two of them.

Dan


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Dan,

It's my opinion that TiVo should GIVE you 2 of them. You are the guy here, after all. 

Then you can give one to me.


----------



## timo123 (Sep 13, 2004)

As much as I would like a Series 3, the bottom line for me is cost. Getting a Series 3 would allow me to eliminate two of my cable boxes (one SD for my current Tivo + my Moxi box) saving me about $20 a month. But since I would be paying 6.95 for the Tivo service plus let's say $2.95 a month per cable card the monthly savings is really only around $7 a month. So I would not see a benefit over what I pay now per month for the Cable companies equipment for over 9 years (assuming the box was $800). For the ability to record HD programming and dual tuners (which I already have with my Moxi box), I really cannot see a justification for buying this no matter how great the box may be. Plus trying to justify to my wife why we need a third Tivo for $800 would not be an easy sell. So sad.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

timo123 said:


> Plus trying to justify to my wife why we need a third Tivo for $800 would not be an easy sell.


I feel your pain.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> It's my opinion that TiVo should GIVE you 2 of them. You are the guy here, after all.


I wish! 

Dan


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I'll want to make use of the MSD, so I'll probably need to wait until I can buy the box upfront from a retailer, rather than a package with service at Tivo.com


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

shady said:


> I'll want to make use of the MSD, so I'll probably need to wait until I can buy the box upfront from a retailer, rather than a package with service at Tivo.com


Seem here. My other box is lifetimed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, thinking about this some more, if unencrypted QAM without CableCard is properly supported by the S3 (which looks doubtful right now) then I may consider buying for box fee of $800. The reason is if unencrypted QAM works and can be properly mapped to guide channels then I could drop digital cable from Cox and still be able to tune the HD locals plus the SD digital locals which constitute maybe 80% of my viewing anyway. By dropping digital service + DVR I would save $28/month on cable bill which I could then put towards the S3 monthly service fee + box, especially if there is some kind of bundled box + service option given (with no upfront box fee). But I have to wait on sidelines to see what the S3 capabilities are related to unencrypted QAM.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Regarding gift cards on new activations... If you cancel the current activation then re-up with the gift card you have violated your original 1 yr committment.


If you had the TiVo on service for less than a year after one year (or less than 30 days) no problem (when I did this the 1 year thing did not exist)


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> No need to wait on the SATA expansion....TiVo's already said and shown it will.


The leaked beta test said that HME is on but TTG is not on yet, and neither is SATA. I'm not sure if he/she's not testing it yet, or worse, Tivo's not enabling it yet. With a release target of mid Sep, this seems to be cutting it close.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> The leaked beta test said that HME is on but TTG is not on yet, and neither is SATA....


Beg to differ....the working model at CES 2006 showed an eSATA drive sitting next to a sign describing the S3's features. And I believe it may have even been connected. TiVo's own information says "the ability to connect to a TiVo branded external storage solution..." and the eSATA port is clearly evident in photos. Further questioning by those in attendance yielded the info that any eSATA drive could be used.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> The leaked beta test said that HME is on but TTG is not on yet, and neither is SATA. I'm not sure if he/she's not testing it yet, or worse, Tivo's not enabling it yet. With a release target of mid Sep, this seems to be cutting it close.


True, but:

1) we don't have any idea how old that info was
2) there may have been different beta programs for certain features
3) the beta tester may have been blowing smoke, attempting to put a bad light on the Series 3.

corrected typo


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

4) TiVo simply may not be testing the eSATA port because they did all the testing they needed in the lab.

All the beta leaker said was they hadn't tested the eSATA port. He didn't say he tried it and it didn't work.

Dan


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

yunlin - I understand, now, where you're coming from. True it may not be immediately active, but I'd be VERY surprised if it's not. Given the S3 will only store 30 hours of HD content and the proclivity of TiVo enthusiasts to upgrade their units (immediately, if not sooner!), I fully expect it to be active. Especially since it was demo'd at CES 06.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm hoping that they have everything tested and ready to release. I can see that something like the eSATA may only need to be tested by a small fraction of the testers as long as they cover a reasonable range of available drives, whereas the more variable aspects of user experience such as season pass, wishlists need wider coverage.

The one thing that concerns me is the lack of TTG testing in the beta leak case. Maybe someone else are testing it, but since this feature may be the most variable one depending a lot on user's home network and PC environment, I'd guess it would need some extensive testing in a wide user base. I may be able to live without it for now since it's not a central DVR feature to me.

My biggest gripe with Motorola DCT-3412 is the space and the search performance, the S3 with eSATA enabled will definitely improve things in those areas.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Daul tuners in origonal Directivo's didn't come day one.
usb ports in S2 didn't work from day one either.

So might not work on day 1.

I'd prefer they give me the box now without esata supoort and get an update to enable that in a few months rather then wiat another few weeks or months for fully tested esata...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm with Michael! I just want a TiVo capable of recording HDTV. Everything else can wait for a suplimental update if need be.

Dan


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> When a company like TiVo is struggling it doesn't make sense to price their product out of the market. IF it debuts at 799.00 it will be a collossal mistake for TiVo and almost certainly turn most users to cable DVR's..


HUH? They've signed THREE multi-million dollar deals (with directv, cox, and comcast) in the last year, won a HUGE patent lawsuit against Echostar, that could mean royalty payment for ever DVR they've sold..

How do you figure they're struggling??


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> HUH? They've signed THREE multi-million dollar deals (with directv, cox, and comcast) in the last year, won a HUGE patent lawsuit against Echostar, that could mean royalty payment for ever DVR they've sold..
> 
> How do you figure they're struggling??


My information does appear to be somewhat dated, however it's only a recent development.

From the Fool


> TiVo remains a fairly risky stock, but the last several months have shown the tech company has a lot of fight left in it yet. (Stay tuned, of course, for TiVo's quarterly numbers later this week.) Continued deals with programming giants and increasing innovation give investors reason to suspect that there may very well be rewards beyond the risks.


Tivo has not been consistently making money, we'll see if these later developments change that. In the meantime, loosing money means struggling to me.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

timo123 said:


> As much as I would like a Series 3, the bottom line for me is cost. Getting a Series 3 would allow me to eliminate two of my cable boxes (one SD for my current Tivo + my Moxi box) saving me about $20 a month. But since I would be paying 6.95 for the Tivo service plus let's say $2.95 a month per cable card the monthly savings is really only around $7 a month.


Don't forget the possible electricity savings. If the power draw of the S3 is 60 watts less than the S2+Moxi combo, you'll save 3.95 a month in electricity at 9 cents/Kwh.
That takes the payback to 6 years.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

It's not really a cost issue for me. I'll pay the $799. I'm just not convinced that the cable card implementation will be smooth. I'll probably have to take off time from work to get the card installed and then when there is the inevitable problem, I'll have to wait for the cable company again. I don't get any QAM clear channels and the cable card install costs $40 (at least) + $3 / month. This definitely won't be a plug and play device for me. 

My 8300HD supports external SATA drives too. So maybe I'll buy an external drive and then use it for the Tivo Series 3 when I buy it eventually. I could use the tivo for OTA recording, but then I would miss a lot of great HD sports. I need to hear people in my same cable system saying that this thing works before I splurge. I figure that it's been delayed for a long time probably because of cable card issues.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> My information does appear to be somewhat dated, however it's only a recent development.
> 
> From the Fool
> 
> Tivo has not been consistently making money, we'll see if these later developments change that. In the meantime, loosing money means struggling to me.


What are you talking about??

In 2005 their revenue was up 46% and they psted a profit (net income) of $240,000 in the second quarter.

Their down now, sure, but because their spending a LOT of R&D developing their Comcast solution and the Series3. Once income starts flowing in from those deal, and the cox deal, they will be making a profit.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I'll probably buy a Series 3 at the same time I buy my first HDTV.  Maybe next year? 

Sorry, TiVo Inc. I can't afford to upgrade right now.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting. I wondered how the spread would look compared to my SAF (Spouse Acceptance Factor) poll

the spread here is a little more evened out (wish I had gone from 799 right down to $649, oh well) But I did kind of match up my options to this one but tried to make it different enough so people would not see it the same.

This kind of cooborates (yah yah , unscientific and all that true stuff) the idea that roughly 20% (the SAF does seem to have a limiting effect on the numbers here ) of Die hard TiVo fans are chomping at the bit to get an S3 and if there is a Mail in Rebate along with the 799$ MSRP then that number will go up.

so lets us very scientifically say 500,000 Die Hard TiVo fans (we can count DirectTV in this as they now can make a choice) 

so my guess is 100,000 Series 3 sales within weeks of its release without a MIR and 150,000 if it is relased at final cost of 650$. I still think we will see "Where can I buy an S3?" threads in the short term.


----------



## Randy G (Nov 12, 2001)

I would plunk down $900 for a Series 3 without batting an eye if it supported satellite, but cable just doesn't do it for us. Color me bummed.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

I will wait a year and decide next fall with the price then.

Tim S


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Randy G said:


> I would plunk down $900 for a Series 3 without batting an eye if it supported satellite, but cable just doesn't do it for us. Color me bummed.


Lyze?


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

Can I change my vote? Move me to uncertain ... it all depends on if the S3 will allow me to remap (manually) the QAM in the clear channels INTO the guide data. I am not about to spend the $$$ per month to my lame cable co to rent a cable card just to receive the alphabet networks. (It would require the digital package PLUS cc rental fee). All they have and all they will have in HD for years is the big 4 due to their own short sightedness. OTA is MIA due to Denver NIMBY problem.

# Matt


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mattn2 said:


> OTA is MIA due to Denver NIMBY problem.


I feel stupid asking, but just what is this Denver Not-In-My-Back-Yard problem I keep seeing mentioned?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

a bunch of NIMBY's refuse to allow the denver boradcast stations to install Digital transmitter towers- so no high powered ATSC in denver. Looks like those folks will need to wiat till analog goes dark so they can convert the existing towers to ATSC...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow that sucks! I'd move if I lived in Denver. 

Dan


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> I feel stupid asking, but just what is this Denver Not-In-My-Back-Yard problem I keep seeing mentioned?


In a nutshell, a small vocal group known as "Canyon Area Residents for the Environment" or CARE has blocked in the courts an approved, by the County Board of Commissioners, consolidated tower on Lookout Mtn (same locale as Analog OTA for Denver). All but two of the existing TV towers are legal non-conforming ... meaning they were there before zoning laws were passed (1950's). With the current state laws, zoning changes can not force removal of legal properties.

If the new tower is built, the TV stations will tear down their old towers at Analog shut off, thus reducing the total tower count by 4. The new tower is to be 100' lower in elevation than the existing towers. Also, the existing land from the old towers will become open space.

The TV stations can not dual broadcast from their towers (zoning), so they have "toy" transmitters on the tallest building in Denver. Thus, we have no full power OTA digital in the Denver DMA.

(s)CARE wrongfully think that they can remove all Antennas from lookout mtn. They are only in the fight for property value $$$$. All members moved to their homes AFTER the existing towers were already in place.

I feel the "same service" clause will come into play and w/o the new tower, all Denver TV stations will cut their transmitters to Digital at the cutoff. We are left with low power (I can not get < 30 miles away) until then and the added growing pains when they do cut over.

Check out this thread on Denver OTA if you want a long read (16,350 + posts):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=28456

# Matt


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Wow that sucks! I'd move if I lived in Denver.
> 
> Dan


If you lived "in" Denver, you could get the low power "broadcasts". It is all of us that live a little outside of the city that can not get squat. I can get the NTSC easily.

Today, even the two stations (FOX, CW) that are legal conforming on lookout mtn are not at full power yet. (I can, however, get these 2 easily w/ my HR20).

I want the S3 to get the "free" QAM off of my paid for Cable basic (in essence free w/ my Cable Modem).

Please, TiVo, have a means to re-map these into the guide (there are only 4 total, and 3 that I care about since I get FOX OTA).

# Matt


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they don't offer a manual remap feature you may be able to petition them to add the mapping directly to the guide data for your area. Although this would only work if your cable company doesn't move the channels around. (some move them quite often)

Dan


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> If they don't offer a manual remap feature you may be able to petition them to add the mapping directly to the guide data for your area. Although this would only work if your cable company doesn't move the channels around. (some move them quite often)
> 
> Dan


I like your positive spin. I am still hoping for the remap tho.

Since the Cable Co just did a system wide "upgrade" less than 2 years ago (and the dorks didn't up the cable/amp/system bandwidth) we are stuck with only the big 4 in HD. There is no room to handle anything else. So, I expect them NEVER to move them (no where to move to). Also, the big 4 mapping matches all other Comcast systems in N. Colorado, including Denver proper.

The other area systems have the advantage of more bandwidth, so they ARE getting other HD channels by subscription.

# Matt


----------



## jhurlbut (Sep 1, 2005)

I recently switched from DTV to Comcast. With DTV, I had my HD Tivo and LOVED every little thing about it. I did silently wish I could have S2 capability with my HD Tivo. I moved into a new home and just didn't want the dish on the side of my house any longer. So I have Comcast's POS HD DVR. I hate it. I would consider giving my left (insert appropriate body part here), my first born, my life's savings and anything else lying around to again have HD DVR capability with a TiVo interface. OH and it has all the S2 features too? I probably would have paid up to $999 for the new S3. So at $799, it's a bargain (TiVo can thank Comcast for that). I'm just hoping I can get one on or before day one. Give me a pre-order link dammit!


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

The poll should have had the choice "I plan to spend my Rewards Points on the S3" as an option. That is, if they ever get around to adding anything new at all to the list.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

jhurlbut said:


> I recently switched from DTV to Comcast. With DTV, I had my HD Tivo and LOVED every little thing about it. I did silently wish I could have S2 capability with my HD Tivo. I moved into a new home and just didn't want the dish on the side of my house any longer. So I have Comcast's POS HD DVR. I hate it. I would consider giving my left (insert appropriate body part here), my first born, my life's savings and anything else lying around to again have HD DVR capability with a TiVo interface. OH and it has all the S2 features too? I probably would have paid up to $999 for the new S3. So at $799, it's a bargain (TiVo can thank Comcast for that). I'm just hoping I can get one on or before day one. Give me a pre-order link dammit!


Ok, so you're willing to give away: Body Parts, 1st Born Child, Life Savings, etc. to get a different HD DVR because you hate the Comcast provided DVR. But that's not enough to push you to put the Dish on the side of your new house to use the HD TiVo DVR you already have (unless you sold it in which case you could buy another.)

LOL, sorry but I got to call a 'BS' on that one.

CCourtney


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If I came into a Life Situation that would allow enough disposable income to purchase an S3 and an HDTV, plus have either enough digital OTA and/or a CC capable cable provider to make it worthwhile. Nrigh now, my prospects aren't so hopeful in that regard.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't see myself buying another Tivo of any sort right now. I love my two Series 2 boxes, but a) the software seems to keep going the wrong way in terms of feature-set; and b) they still haven't done much in terms of Mac compatibility, while other offerings that are Mac-compatible look to be rapidly closing the feature+friendliness gap. Not to mention c) while we have an HDTV (great for DVDs), we aren't in a hurry to start paying Comcast that much more just so we can see those CSI corpses that much more clearly.

If/When Comcast comes out with a version of their HD DVR that uses Tivo's interface, I'll probably take a look at it though (since it probably wouldn't involve any investment to speak of). But I don't plan to commit any additional funds towards Tivo's direction for a while.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> When a company like TiVo is struggling it doesn't make sense to price their product out of the market. IF it debuts at 799.00 it will be a collossal mistake for TiVo and almost certainly turn most users to cable DVR's. for me, even though I have two TiVo's already there is no way I'd purchase another that didn't support HD, and at 799.00 I'd not be purchasing any TiVo's at all.
> 
> I hope for TiVo's sake that there are enough high end TiVo users to support them, because I don't think very many people will ride that horse.
> 
> Here's to hoping that TiVo has a real price for these items when it's released, or some really cool bundling options.


 $799.00 sounds very real. People are used to subsidized pricing on things. X-box 2 and Toshiba HD-DVD machines come to mind. It's also been said PS-3 will sell below cost. Tivo could proably sell the S3 for less but there are entitled to make some profit. If Motorola and SA actually offered offered their DVR's for sale people would be shocked at what they would cost.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> $799.00 sounds very real. People are used to subsidized pricing on things. X-box 2 and Toshiba HD-DVD machines come to mind. It's also been said PS-3 will sell below cost. Tivo could proably sell the S3 for less but there are entitled to make some profit. If Motorola and SA actually offered offered their DVR's for sale people would be shocked at what they would cost.


I agree with what you said, but tivo makes there money on sub fees. At $800 their is just not going to be a high volume of sells. However if they also come out and offer a subsidized version that nets them more money in the long term by getting a long term commitment from me and a higher sub fee I'd say GREAT! I can live with $500 and under.

I understand how some people prefer to buy the unit and sub to lifetime when it was available, but I prefer the low initial cost even if I pay more over the long term. I hope Tivo has some type of plan ready to go for this option, because otherwise they are just throwing away money.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

dbtom said:


> My 8300HD supports external SATA drives too. So maybe I'll buy an external drive and then use it for the Tivo Series 3 when I buy it eventually.


Are you using 8300 HD with TWC in NYC? Do you have the Passport software? As far as I know, the SATA implementation is not implemented yet. Where did you get the information that it supports external SATA drives?


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

After the cablecard implementation is tested, after all the bugs have been worked out, after the price comes way down -- then I'll consider buying an S3.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

skanter said:


> After the cablecard implementation is tested, after all the bugs have been worked out, after the price comes way down -- then I'll consider buying an S3.


We may run into each other at the store.


----------

